# Can Anyone Identify This Breed?



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello, I was hoping someone can identify this piranha for me please. thanx, i was also wondering how i would be able to put pictures in the POTM contests. thanx guys


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hey, welcome









Your piranha is a common redbelly. If you look around u should be able to find info on how to enter the POTM









_Moved to species id_


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

how do u know?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

chuck1231 said:
 

> how do u know?


 hes a scientist on piranhas...
and just email your pictures to: [email protected] for the potm, when Judazzz asks for the pictures to be submiitted.


----------



## chuck1231 (Oct 9, 2004)

what i meant by how you know, was what are the physical characterisitics that tell you it is a red belly....thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mostly the shape of the head, jaw and line of the back


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Mostly the shape of the head, jaw and line of the back
> [snapback]782014[/snapback]​


And they have red bellies and lack humeral spots


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Click the link 
From Franks Website ...(Hastatus)
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/nattereri.html


----------

